# Welche SPS soll ich nutzen?



## sonic_229 (6 August 2011)

Hallo, ich soll für einen bekannten eine Mischanlage bauen, ich weiss aber nicht welche SPS ich einsetzen soll. Die anlage soll über eine desktop PC gesteuert werden so das ich kein Pannel brauche. Am besten die Steuerung der Anlage kann ganzeinfach über TCP/IP laufen und dann über den Brouser. Gibt es da von Beckhoff ein System, ich hatte mal eins von WAGO aber das war noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Voxe (6 August 2011)

Hallo

hängt von der Größe ab. Aber ein BC9000 kann reichen, kostet ca. 250 Euro, kannste ewig mit Laptop oder Desktop ran und würde autak laufen. Da TwinCAT zur Programmierung als Demo reicht (kostenlos).

Gruß Voxe


----------



## sonic_229 (6 August 2011)

Ich brauche so ca 16 Ausgäge und 16 Eingänge und einen Analogeingang für einen Messzelle. Das wichtigste ist halt das ich keine zusätzliche Runtime wie bei Siemens brauche sonder einfach über den Brouser auf das ganze zugreifen kann.


----------



## Voxe (6 August 2011)

Hallo,

denke das ist machbar. Addiere zum BC9000 deine Klemmen, dann hast du den Preis. Die Runtime kaufst du mit dem BC. Die Programmiersoftware ist als Demo kostenlos.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## trinitaucher (6 August 2011)

Mit dem Desktop-PC gibt's zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. TwinCAT auf dem PC und Klemmen mit kompatibler Netzwerkkarte über Ethernet-Koppler (BK9xxx + K-Bus-Klemmen) oder EtherCAT (EK1xxx + EtherCAT-Klemmen). Beckhoff bietet ja auch 16-Kanal Digitalklemmen.
=> Hardware günstig, Software teurer.

2. Mit der TwinCAt-Demo auf dem Desktop-PC eine andere (Klein)Steuerung programmieren, z. B. nen Busklemmencontroller BCxxxx oder kleinen Embedded-PC (CX9xxx). Die BCxxxx haben keinen Werbserver, wenn der also über ne WebVisu bedient werden soll, muss es ein CX sein. Die Visu selbst kannste dir z. B. mit VB selber schreiben oder kaufst die WebVisu von Beckhoff.
=> Hardware teurer,  Software günstiger.


----------



## Matze001 (6 August 2011)

Was war bei Wago nicht gut?

Im Prinzip lässt Beckhoff seine Hardware von Wago bauen, und auch die Software Twincat basiert auf Codesys (wobei Wago immer die neuste Codesys-Version nutzt, Twincat wegen Kompatibilitätstests etwas zurückhängt).

Mit ner Wago 750-880/881 + 16DI + 16DO liegste bei knapp 600€.
Da du dich nicht geäußert hast was für eine Analoge Messung haben willst,
musst du uns das noch beantworten.

Über den Browser kannst du dann die Web-Visu nutzen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## trinitaucher (6 August 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip lässt Beckhoff seine Hardware von Wago bauen, und auch die Software Twincat basiert auf Codesys (wobei Wago immer die neuste Codesys-Version nutzt, Twincat wegen Kompatibilitätstests etwas zurückhängt)


Kann ich nicht so stehen lassen 
Hier ein Beitrag von mir zu diesem Thema: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=345865&postcount=18[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Matze001 (6 August 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht so stehen lassen
> Hier ein Beitrag von mir zu diesem Thema: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=345865&postcount=18[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]



Okay ich hätte bauen durch spritzen austauschen sollen, denn ich weis sicher das die Spritzgusmaschinen dort für Beckhoff laufen. Soweit ich richtig informiert bin, sind die "dummen Klemmen" (E/A) bei beiden aus ein und der selben Produktion.

Das Twincat auf Codesys basiert lasse ich aber so stehen. 
Das Twincat weitere Applikationen bietet bestreite ich ja nicht, machen ja andere Hersteller auch so.



Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Beck (6 August 2011)

*Web-Visu für Beckhoff-Heimanwender*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Ausgangsfrage damit wirklich beantwortet ist.
Natürlich kann man den BC9000 mit der Twincat-Demo programmieren  und dann laufen lassen.
Aber wie sieht es mit der Web-Visu aus (der erwähnten Browser-Steuerung)?
Bezieht Ihr Euch auf PLC HMI Web von Beckhoff? Die kostet Geld.

Im HMI-Forum werden zwar ein Haufen Visualisierungen genannt. Aber welche davon sich für den "Heimanwender" (siehe oben: 32*I/O) am ehesten lohnt, konnte ich für mich noch nicht entscheiden.

Ein Browser benötigt einen Web-Server. Die BC9000 enthält keinen. Da wäre schon eine CX nötig. Viele werden jedoch ein NAS, einen File-Server o.ä. meist auf Linux-Basis bei sich installiert haben.
Gibt es noch keine Lösung, die man auf einen Apache aufsetzen kann, die ein simples PHP-Framework (oder ein Bündel CGI-Schnittstellen) bereitstellt, womit man sich eine Visualisierung in ein bißchen HTML + Skriptsprache (PHP, Javascript,...) selbst bauen kann?

Oder habe ich irgendeine Beckhoff Web-Visu im Standard-Paket übersehen?

Gruß,

Beck


----------



## Matze001 (6 August 2011)

Bei der Wago geht das schon, 

da kannst du READPI und WRITEPI nutzen, oder ne Modus API.

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: bei der Wago ist ne Java-basierende Web-Visu dabei. Kostet nix extra.
Die Software gibt es ja auch zur SPS.


----------



## Voxe (7 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mir war mit meinem Eintrag die Aufgabenstellung nicht vielleicht wirklich bewusst. Ich dachte nur, es soll über TCP programmiert werden, daher mein Vorschlag. Sorry dafür.

Da gibt es immer Nutzen, Aufwand und Ergebnis.

Bei einer WEB-Steuerung, ist Matze (von mir lobend erwähnt :TOOL die beste Adresse. Also warten wir mal auf die Antwort, warum es mit Wago nicht klappte. 

Gruß, Voxe.


----------



## trinitaucher (7 August 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Soweit ich richtig informiert bin, sind die "dummen  Klemmen" (E/A) bei beiden aus ein und der selben Produktion.


Mag bei K-Bus stimmen. EtherCAT hat Wago ja gar nicht im Angebot.


Matze001 schrieb:


> Das Twincat auf Codesys basiert lasse ich aber so stehen.
> Das Twincat weitere Applikationen bietet bestreite ich ja nicht, machen ja andere Hersteller auch so.


TwinCAT ist eine Eigenentwicklung von Beckhoff. Von 3S stammt lediglich der SPS-Editor und Compiler ("PLC-Control"). Die Echtzeitumgebung, ADS, System Manager und NC hat CoDeSys gar nicht. Somit ist der SPS-Editor von 3S lediglich eine Erweiterung im TwinCAT, statt TwinCAt eine Erweiterung vom CoDeSys.

Zurück zur Ausgangsfrage: 
Wenn bei Wago die WebVisu nichts extra kostet ist so ein Ethernet-Controller mit Web-Server sicher die einfachste und kostengünstigste Version. Was kostet denn das CoDeSys für die Wago-Controller (mit oder ohne Web-Visu)?
Bei Beckhoff läuft die Web-Visu nur auf PC-basierten Umgebungen (CX aufwärts). Die Web-Visu kostet auch extra. Die Kleinsteuerungen (BCxxxx) haben keine Web-Server und somit kann auch keine Web-Visu installiert werden.
Man könnte sich aber ne eigene Software für den Desktop-PC schreiben, der per ADS mit ner Kleinsteuerung kommuniziert. Das erfordert zwar mehr Know-How in der Hochsprachenprogrammierung, aber wenn man einmal die Software geschrieben hat, fallen zukünftig keine Lizenskosten an.


----------



## Matze001 (7 August 2011)

Wenn man bei Wago z.B. das Starterkid für die 750-841 oder 881 kauft bekommt man:

- die CPU
- 2DI
- 2DO
- Busendklemme
- Netzteil
- Programmierkabel
- Software + Doku

Glaube das Starterkid kostet 450€.

Grüße

Marcel

Edit: und die Webvisu kostet einen nur die Bewegung um den Haken zu setzen "web-visu aktivieren"


----------



## sonic_229 (7 August 2011)

Ihr werdet lachen aber ich habe schon die WAGO mit Web Visu. Das Problem was ich habe, ist dass auf der SPS nicht sehr viel speicher ist und zum programieren muss ich auf das alt codesys nutzen. Ich habe mir gedacht das es unter umständen eine Steuerung von Beckhoff gibt, die das gleiche kann aber mit einer neueren Software und mehr speicher.


----------



## Matze001 (7 August 2011)

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten.

Aber wenn du für 16 E/A den Programmspeicher der 841er ausreizt, dann spricht das nicht gerade für dich.

Wofür brauchst du den ganzen Speicher?

Die 750-881 ist die selbe wie die 841, nur mit doppelt so viel Speicher.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## sonic_229 (7 August 2011)

Es kann ja sein das ich eine Fehler gemacht habe aber wenn ich die VISU auf die SPS geladen habe, hat das teil irgendwann gesagt speicher voll. In der Visu waren 4 Bilder und ein wenig klein kram. Wie macht man den so was im richtigen Leben?


----------



## Matze001 (7 August 2011)

So wie ich es vermutet habe  Du kannst natürlich schlecht 4 Bilder mit sagen wir mal 1MB nutzen, da die SPS nur 2,5MB Flash-Speicher hat soweit ich weis.

Entweder versuchst du JPG zu nutzen, und die Dateien klein zu halten, oder du kaufst dir ne 750-880. Da kannst du eine SD-Karte mit bis zu 8GB reinstecken.

Generell solltest du kleine Bilder nutzen, oder gar ganz vermeiden. 
Da diese komplett an den Client übertragen werden, und somit hohe Ladezeiten verursachen können.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## sonic_229 (7 August 2011)

Ah danke, damit hat sich alles erledigt denn dann kann ich ja auch die Wago nutzen. Danke


----------

